# Bow for 5-6 year old



## Omega79 (Jan 27, 2021)

Hello Everyone,

I'm new here. I have a 5 (nearly 6) year old son who has taken an interest in archery. At the moment he as arrows with suckers on them but would like to start with real arrows and shoot at a longer distance.

Can anyone recommend a suitable bow for him? He's big for his age, so perhaps anything suitable for a 7-8 year old might work.

The coach at the local archery club doesn't have anything suitable for children under 12.

Many thanks


----------



## solomtnhunter (Nov 24, 2017)

welcome to AT. Wallyworld usually carries entry level kids Barnett and Bear bows for around $120 or so.... Or atleast at my walmart they do.



https://www.walmart.com/ip/Barnett-Outdoors-Black-Youth-Vortex-Compound-Bow-Right-Handed-19-45lb-Draw-21-27-Draw-Length/449877612





https://www.walmart.com/ip/Bear-Archery-Warrior-Youth-Bow-Includes-Trophy-Ridge-Whisker-Biscuit-Armguard-Quiver-and-Arrows-Recommended-for-Ages-11-and-Up/35762456


----------



## Schnupp Outdoors (Feb 16, 2021)

PSE miniburner is a solid start and will last awhile


----------



## 188slo50 (Oct 3, 2014)

I’ve been looking also for my soon to be 6 yr old but can’t seem to find anything that has a low draw weight and short axle to axle? The genesis many is what I found that seems to fit the best but always looking for a better option.


----------



## SlickShot (Feb 20, 2019)

188slo50 said:


> I’ve been looking also for my soon to be 6 yr old but can’t seem to find anything that has a low draw weight and short axle to axle? The genesis many is what I found that seems to fit the best but always looking for a better option.


I got my grandson a Diamond Atomic youth bow , he is 6yrs.old and he loves it . Check them out, it might be something to consider.


----------



## Nowina (Apr 25, 2021)

My son is 7. He was able to use a Galaxy Bullseye with a 10lbs draw weight. Limbs are able to be bought up to 30-35 lbs I think. It also goes under the name of Samick Littlefox. These are 48 inch recurves by the way.


----------



## Bryce20185 (Nov 25, 2020)

solomtnhunter said:


> welcome to AT. Wallyworld usually carries entry level kids Barnett and Bear bows for around $120 or so.... Or atleast at my walmart they do.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What about of r a 10 year old?


----------



## GSD_Fan (Mar 12, 2020)

My 7 year old uses an atomic diamond while my 10 year old uses a PSE Mini Burner. I had considered getting the 10 year old a Mission Radik, but I wanted to make sure the interest was really there before making that larger investment.


----------



## Mattais33 (Jun 8, 2021)

My son turned 5 in April. I just got him a PSE mini burner. Works great for him. DW is down to 15 lbs. He had a bear spark as his first bow so we are still working on using the sight. Seems like a decent bow though. Wanted to get him the Radik just couldn’t justify the cost yet. I painted the spark pink and now the 3 year old daughter is plinking a bit.


----------



## 871182 (Aug 11, 2021)

Omega79 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I'm new here. I have a 5 (nearly 6) year old son who has taken an interest in archery. At the moment he as arrows with suckers on them but would like to start with real arrows and shoot at a longer distance.
> 
> ...


We have a TopArchery (or similar) takedown recurve with 16# limbs for younger shooters. It seems to work well and kinda has that grownup recurve feel to it without weighing as much as an aluminum riser bow.


----------



## Davelefty (Nov 1, 2021)

I have been coaching NASP in schools for several years. The Mathews Genesis is certainly something to consider. Their draw length really lets the youngster grow with the bow for several years, although they are very light draw weight.


----------

